# New INTJ girl~



## SecretsofManna (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, everyone. My name is Amanda [but you can call me Manna] and I am the newest INTJ woman on board. :] I was born and raised in Southern California, but I intend on moving to Washington state for the weather/job oppurtunity. San Luis Obispo in Northern California would also suffice. I am currently 17 and a senior in high school, but I have been told I have always acted mature for my age. I suppose this is because I have always felt like the only adult in my family.

I have yet to test using the official MyersBriggs test, but several others that were recommended to me have classified me as an INTJ for the last two years. From reading multiple descriptions, I am quite certain this is accurate for me. How I differ from the typical INTJ: I am more emotional/feeling than the typical INTJ and don't mind talking about my feelings. The side-effect of my first heartbreak.*Edit* Also, I am very lazy for an INTJ  If I feel I don't have to care about something, I won't.

~My favorite test so far: Jung Typology Test via HumanMetrics: Very accurate and in depth. Provides many helpful resources.
~Least favorite: Keirsey: I had trouble understanding the questions this one asked, so I just ended up guessing on a lot of them. Not a very accurate way to test.

For the Enneargram[?] test, I tested as a 4: Romantic. *Edit* Upon further reflection, I am definitely 4w5 to be specific.

I am currently unemployed and have terrible luck at getting hired. My ultimate dream job would be Lion Tamer [completely serious], but I don't want to live in Vegas or have to travel around all the time in a circus. Those who are employed by movie makers don't make much at all. I am currently interested in majoring in either Law [Prosecutor], Business [CEO/Entrepreneur], or Psychiatry/Psychology [Something related to the study of Gender/Sex, not sure of details yet], but I change my mind about every three months anyways.


And if I haven't bored everyone to death thus far, I guess you might be interested in knowing that I am here to talk with people who I can really relate to [my fellow INTJ's] and learn more about myself. Knowledge is power, after all.

Random ~

What are your phobias? ~Spiders, dying alone/unloved, the thought of no afterlife.
Describe your favorite food until you drool. ~Random snacks. Beef jerky, rasberries/blackberries, etc.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? ~What? Haha. I guess music, reading, and men ;D

Yea or Nay ~

God and Souls - I tend to lean toward Yea.
The Death Penalty - Yea.
Premarital Sex - Ideally, Nay.
People are inherently good - Yea. In the end, everyone is just seeking happiness.
Destiny - Nay. I believe everything happens for a reason, but I also believe we set our own destiny. Nothing is pre-ordained.
Done drugs - Nay, and proud of it.
Kissed in the rain - Nay :[
Re-reading a good book - Not at the moment.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SecretsofManna and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum SecretsofManna. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome - i enjoyed reading your intro post.
I find INTJs to be very interesting:crazy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Willkommen Manna


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Heeello! Welcome to the forum! ENFP's openly seek happiness every second of every day! hehe
And humans expressing themselves in any way at all are never boring...therefore you are not boring 

"What are your phobias? ~Spiders, dying alone/unloved, the thought of no afterlife."
Makes me feel like hugging you  You'll be loved! Falll into an ENFP's embrace and you never leave!

I repeat from an earlier post...InvisibleJim has cuties and is also weird...and he's invisible, what a turn off!


----------



## SecretsofManna (Mar 5, 2010)

Danke Schoen  / Thanks everyone 

And I think I'll pass on the hugs, but your kindness is appreciated, haha.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh my, an INTJ female, my favourite. :wink:
Welcome welcome, please enjoy your stay.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

hey there, I'm fairly new here too...my phobia....erm...dislike is rats (took me years to get to the dislike)

welcome


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

¡ǝɟɐɔ ʎʇı1ɐuosɹǝd ǝɥʇ oʇ ǝɯoɔ1ǝʍ puɐ ıɥ


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.​


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe! :happy:


----------

